# Weird 38 Motorbike



## Freqman1 (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't know what the painter was thinking when they did this one but check out the black out treatment to the kickstand, drum brakes (did '38 even have dual brakes?), handlebars, and rear reflector. Also something crazy going on with the headlight, rims, and guard and not sure about the frame graphics? V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/beautiful-s...aultDomain_0&hash=item43bda36bf8#ht_58wt_1216


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jul 11, 2013)

*Wierd & overpriced*

Yea Shawn, the blacked out parts are funky looking and in most cases a way out of paying for chrome.
 Also from a professionals point of view, the paint job in general was not done professionally and in my opinion
is very inadequate. If you are going to a restoration, do it right!.................Wayne


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 11, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> Yea Shawn, the blacked out parts are funky looking and in most cases a way out of paying for chrome.
> Also from a professionals point of view, the paint job in general was not done professionally and in my opinion
> is very inadequate. If you are going to a restoration, do it right!.................Wayne




Don't kill me.... But I think its a cool different change of pace.. I kinda like it!. Its not another run of the mill tan motorbike...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 11, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Don't kill me.... But I think its a cool different change of pace.. I kinda like it!. Its not another run of the mill tan motorbike...




Blasphemy! Did you hear that Schwinn gods? You will probably be banished from ever touching a Schwinn again--is that a bad thing? It is a custom for sure though. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 11, 2013)

It sure is getting a lot of looks!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 11, 2013)

I love it!

 The only thing I would like to have seen, was a reversed scheme on the fenders so that the tank didn't look so all alone and heavy.

 It looks pretty well done to me.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 12, 2013)

*I agree with Marty ....*

It looks decent in pictures .. price is too high simply due to the "custom" aspect ... real deal correctly restored rarely get that kind of asking price .. $4k .. I would pass ... but I like the overall look ... I would just paint some darts on the frame & a diamond on the seat tube & make my own "restomod" out of it at the right price ...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 12, 2013)

*....*

say is that a one year black out tank? lol


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Just a heads up I contacted the seller and it has a glass tank. V/r Shawn

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290950083272&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 25, 2013)

*BS*



Freqman1 said:


> Just a heads up I contacted the seller and it has a glass tank. V/r Shawn
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290950083272&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123




He must of forgot to post that and your question too!


----------



## zephyrblau (Jul 25, 2013)

*he's weird too...*

...not to mention arrogant. i bought a set of 28" truss rods from him based on one photo taken at eye level. (rods were on the ground)  
they're just OK & the $20 shipping didn't help matters. (actual post = $8.75) check out the way he responds to people who leave negative feedback.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> He must of forgot to post that and your question too!




Yea if someone buys that one assuming its the real deal they are gonna be mighty upset. To me that is just bad business not posting relevant questions to the auction to me that makes at least a $1k difference! V/r Shawn


----------

